# Ideas for props for shooting a 1yr old



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually he's more like 18 months.  Just a fun shoot, so I wanted to think of some creative things.  I will get the classic shots but wanted to find out what others bring on a shoot for an 18 month old.  We are meeting in an area thats woodsy and has a little park also.  Great backdrops.  Is there some fun stuff I might have lying around my house that I can bring for some just fun shots?


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 24, 2008)

Depends if you want to have a "theme" or not. I would bring toys or somthing like that. Another cute idea would to dress him up as a photog, lol.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 24, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Depends if you want to have a "theme" or not. I would bring toys or somthing like that. Another cute idea would to dress him up as a photog, lol.



Ha!!  I *love* that idea!  I told the mom to bring some changes of clothes but who knows what she will bring.  I have some little sunglasses that I figure he can put on *(upside down of course  )  And I saw this picture once of a baby with lipstick kisses all over their face, so I thought that would be fun to do.  I was thinking of a bat and a ball too...


----------



## usayit (Apr 24, 2008)

old classic wooden toys.. .like wooden blocks (the ones with the alphabet).  Old fashioned wooden stool...


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. What ever you think will look the best. The things you can use are limitless, have fun!


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 24, 2008)

Go in flickr and do a search for groups associated with baby pictures... you will find THOUSANDS of ideas.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 24, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Go in flickr and do a search for groups associated with baby pictures... you will find THOUSANDS of ideas.



Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 24, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> I have some little sunglasses that I figure he can put on *(upside down of course  )


Yeah, why in the world do they always put sunglasses on upside down.

Just got my 4 year old a pair of sunglasses.  It was like I was teaching her complex calculus trying to get her to put them on right.

I see this question about what to bring for a baby/toddler all the time.  Question....  Doesn't Mom have anything to bring?  After all, she is the one that has a baby and most likely to have baby toys...

Then again, I guess you get the intrigued mind look when you give them something different than their own toys.


----------



## visualpoetry (May 15, 2008)

My personal opinion.. props are overrated. Put this child in a comfortable, natural enviroment and take a few steps back and shoot.


----------



## asfixiate (May 15, 2008)

I think it'd be cute to see an 18 month old attempting to kick a soccerball through dimly lit woods. Guess leaves are all gone by now right?

Dogs make good props too.  My pug is awesome in photos.


----------

